# Last year merit for different private medical schools in Punjab....plz contribute!!!!



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi,

I am starting this thread to get information about last year merit for MBBS and BDS offered at different private med schools in Punjab.I request all those members who have got any info about it ,to please contribute to this thread as in that case many other students who are going to apply this year or even in coming years will get benefited.You are welcome to contribute not only to the merit but also adding new institutes to the list of medical schools as well.Thanks




*Institute Name MBBS BDS*
1)Shifa College of Medicine 
2)FMH College 
3)Lahore Medical and Dental College
4)Wah Medical College
5)CMH Lahore Medical College


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Muaaz said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am starting this thread to get information about last year merit for MBBS and BDS offered at different private med schools in Punjab.I request all those members who have got any info about it ,to please contribute to this thread as in that case many other students who are going to apply this year or even in coming years will get benefited.You are welcome to contribute not only to the merit but also adding new institutes to the list of medical schools as well.Thanks
> 
> ...


Last year aggregate merit of CMH was almost 76%, WAH 78%, Shalamar & Sharif 73%, RLMC 67%..

LMDC, FMH, CPMC don't disclose merit & in Shifa, they have altogether different criterion.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

anas90 said:


> Last year aggregate merit of CMH was almost 76%, WAH 78%, Shalamar & Sharif 73%, RLMC 67%..
> 
> LMDC, FMH, CPMC don't disclose merit & in Shifa, they have altogether different criterion.


Thanks a lot anas90, for the useful info.But would you like to disclose are these averages for local seats,overseas or both.What do you think do both categories share the same merit or they have different merits .


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

u r welcome Muaaz! all of these are are local merits, there is a lot of differene b/w the local merit & that of overseas/foreign seats......like last time overseas merit in Shalamar was 63%, whereas local was 73%.

moreover merit in almost every medical college is determined according to formulae:

50% weight-age for entry test MCAT, 40% of FSc/Alevel/High school scores & 10% of Matric/Olevels.


----------



## Muaaz (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks once again anas ,I am finding your posts quite informative .

But what about overseas students who instead of taking MCAT ,intend to submit SAT 2 scores, as per my knowledge most private med schools accept SAT 2 scores in lieu of MCAT.Will the above formula will be applied in case of SAT scores submittal as well ?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Muaaz said:


> Thanks once again anas ,I am finding your posts quite informative .
> 
> But what about overseas students who instead of taking MCAT ,intend to submit SAT 2 scores, as per my knowledge most private med schools accept SAT 2 scores in lieu of MCAT.Will the above formula will be applied in case of SAT scores submittal as well ?


u r absolutely right in all that you u said above, there is a different criterion for those applying on basis of SAT 2 scores, for info on how merit will be detemined for u; search websites of UHS & PMDC or contact them.


----------



## drako (Oct 2, 2012)

*Can I Get Admission in CMH?*

I have an agregate of 75.73 can I get admission in CMH?


----------



## Ghani1992 (Apr 30, 2010)

drako said:


> I have an agregate of 75.73 can I get admission in CMH?


Calculate your new aggregate after you get your cmh entry test score. If it increases to above 76 or 77% then you've got a chance


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

I don't really know if you have written the names of the colleges on the basis of your priority but just to make sure, I'm gonna leave a quick note. Look, do yourself a favor, and keep lahore medical and dental college as your last priority.


----------



## Angry Bird (Sep 25, 2012)

WajeehBJ said:


> I don't really know if you have written the names of the colleges on the basis of your priority but just to make sure, I'm gonna leave a quick note. Look, do yourself a favor, and keep lahore medical and dental college as your last priority.


my aggregate is 72% can i get in lmdc riphah sharif etc?


----------



## WajeehBJ (Jul 8, 2011)

Angry Bird said:


> my aggregate is 72% can i get in lmdc riphah sharif etc?


Sharif, only if you make it lucky. Last year their merit was around 73% as far as I know. You will get into LMDC and Riphah inshaAllah among which you should definitely prefer Riphah.


----------



## Aisha (Oct 19, 2012)

anas90 said:


> Last year aggregate merit of CMH was almost 76%, WAH 78%, Shalamar & Sharif 73%, RLMC 67%..
> 
> LMDC, FMH, CPMC don't disclose merit & in Shifa, they have altogether different criterion.


Can you please also mention the closing merit of FUMC (Foundation University)


----------

